# Unknown Tug at Newlyn 1989



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

I have been passed this photograph by Neil Swanson, a fellow Penzance man.
He took it in 1989. Please can anyone identify just which Towing vessel this is? Best wishes, Raymond


----------



## rdarrenharvey (Jan 8, 2008)

treeve said:


> I have been passed this photograph by Neil Swanson, a fellow Penzance man.
> He took it in 1989. Please can anyone identify just which Towing vessel this is? Best wishes, Raymond


Hi i don't now the name of the towing vessel but wasn't it down here when they were doing test drilling for the sewage tunnel. There was a fairly large platform here for a long while that was towed here their and everywere.
Another Penzance man Darren


----------



## Mike O'Brien (May 12, 2014)

I don't know the nam of the vessel but I did see her in Falmouth and I think id was for laying and servicing cables rather than towing ships. Sorry I can't be more helpful. Tugs used for towing have rails, known as horses, across the main deck to stop the tow rope/wire fouling the deck structures during towing and retrieval.


----------



## Pobydd (Nov 10, 2007)

She looks very like the supply vessel 'Thomas de Gauwdief' which, when I last saw her in the '90s, was owned by a firm in either IJmuiden or Den Helder, The Netherlands. I forget the name of the then owners, but they also owned a number of other supply and support vessels, amongst which were Soliman Reys, Simon de Danser and Claes Compaen. Interestingly enough, these vessels were named after Dutch pirates! Hope that this is of some use.

Regards, Richard R617629


----------

